# Umstieg von Triple Monitor auf 34 Zoll curved



## FKY2000 (22. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nun könnte ich mal euren Rat bzw eure Erfahrungen brauchen.

Zur Zeit nutze ich 3 Stück 24" Dell Ultrasharp U2414 Monitore im Surround Modus. Macht mit Rahmenkompensation dann 5840x1080 an Auflösung.
Bin soweit (langjähriger und eingefleischter Surround / Eyefinity User der "ersten Stunde") auch zufrieden. Die Vorteile von 3 Monitoren ggü einem Monitor, insbesondere beim Arbeiten, sind mir bewusst. Allerdings stelle ich fest, das ich im privaten Umfeld diese Vorteile kaum nutze. Damit wären wir bei den Nachteilen: in so manchen Spielen, insbesondere bei flotten Autorennen (aktuell viel Forza 4) ist mir beim Fokussieren des mittleren Monitors das Bild, besonders in der Höhe, zu klein. Die verzerrte Perspektive der beiden peripheren Monitore mit dem "fisheye-effekt" nervt auch etwas in diesen Fällen. Bei Egoshootern nehme ich das gar nicht so wahr ... Vermutlich sitze ich dank Lenkrad bei Autorennspielen einfach weiter weg.
Dann sind einige (wenn auch nicht viele, die mich interessieren) Spiele leider nicht kompatibel mit einer sauberen Surroundauflösung und das zocken auf nur einem 24" Monitor fühlt sich dann natürlich wie ein herbes Downgrade an. 
Jetzt könnten natürlich 3x 27" eine Lösung sein. Aber hier wird mir irgendwo die Stellfläche zu enorm und irgendwie möchte ich mal etwas anderes.
Nach längeren skeptischen Blicken, lachen mich jetzt 34" curved Monitore an. Diese scheinen einen geringen Sichtfeldverlust ggü dem heutigen Setup zu haben und bringen ggf. mögliche interessante Features mit:144hz, Wqhd, curved, evtl. Freesync. Diese hätte ich natürlich gerne alle in einem Monitor vereint.

Hat jemand schon so einen Umstieg gemacht und ne Meinung dazu?

Da ich mich im Bereich Monitore mittlerweile nicht mehr auskenne hier also die Frage in die Runde, welcher 34" Monitor empfehlenswert ist.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass 144hz und WQHD zusammen eher rar gesät sind und man sich für eines dieser Features entscheiden müsste? 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kotor (22. August 2019)

Hi,

geb dir keinen Monitor Tip .... 

Bezüglich Rennsimulation auf 3 x 24" Eyefinity, Surround empfehle ich das hier Project Immersion by MrPix

Wenn die äußeren Ränder der äußeren Monitore faaaasssst bei deinen Ohren sind, dann ist die Immersion hoch. 
Fahre das Ganze noch auf einem anderen System mit 3 x 27" -> das passt noch besser!  

Für  sonstige Spiele und wenig Multimonitor-Arbeit empfehle ich umzusteigen - ich überlege ebenfalls seit Längerem ....

kotor


----------



## FKY2000 (23. August 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, das sehe ich mir mal genauer an...

3x27" ist platzmässig wirklich etwas too much. Zudem ich kein festes Simulator-rig aufbauen möchte, ich spiele auch Rennspiele, aber nicht nur.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Erfahrungsbericht zu 34" Monitoren...(evtl im direkten Vergleich zum triple monitor setup) 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (23. August 2019)

Ich muss gestehen das bei mir (leider) auch beides steht.
Am Simrig 3x2560x1600 in 30", und auf dem Schreibtisch 1x 4K in 40".
Und ich sitze außer bei Rennspielen lieber am Desktop am 40" .... wird allerdings demnächst höchstwahrscheinlich noch größer, nicht kleiner.
Also kein "direkter" Vergleich^^
Aber man gewöhnt sich schnell wieder ans "Fensterln", anstatt immer faul im Vollbild zu arbeiten.
Und das mit der "Größe" verstehe ich nicht wirklich. Einem Monitor ist es doch egal wie weit er links und rechts über den Schreibtisch hängt. Er braucht doch nicht "mehr Platz" deshalb, oder doch?


----------



## FKY2000 (23. August 2019)

Habe leider keinen Platz für ein vollwertiges Sim-Rig, sonst wäre das wohl eine Variante. Aber auch Ego-shooter oder ne Runde War Thunder mitm Joystick ist auf dem Triple Moni Setup ne schöne Sache, daher lieber eine "Allround" Lösung für sämtliche Fälle... 

Naja, 27" Monitore benötigen ja aufgrund der Größe einfach mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch, wenn man die äußeren beiden nicht extrem anwinkeln möchte. Was ich "im Alltag" nicht wirklich möchte.
Zudem steht der Schreibtisch in einer Zimmerecke, was den Platz zumindest in eine Richtung begrenzt.

Ich merke schon, ich habe hier ein eher exotisches Thema angeschnitten. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (23. August 2019)

Nene, die Frage war "warum nur 32"


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2019)

Wie das Teil wohl ist (abgesehen von teuer)? MSI Optix MPG341CQR ab €'*'899,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie das Teil wohl ist (abgesehen von teuer)? MSI Optix MPG341CQR ab €'*'899,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Wie wär´s denn damit? ASUS ROG Strix XG49VQ ab €' '888,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Größer und günstiger als der MSI.  Liest sich auch im Test nicht schlecht.


----------



## FKY2000 (27. August 2019)

;9996067 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär´s denn damit? ASUS ROG Strix XG49VQ ab €'*'888,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Größer und günstiger als der MSI.  Liest sich auch im Test nicht schlecht.


Sowas könnte ich mir ggf auch vorstellen, auch wenn 49" ultra wide schon wirklich brachial sind. 

Jetzt bin durch den Post von HISN doch ein wenig über den Wechsel auf 3x27" am grübeln... 
Vorteile:
-mehr Bildhöhe
-Für den Einzelmoni-Betrieb ganz gute Bildschirmgröße

Nachteile:
-Die Breite aller Bildschirm zusammen ist für meinen Alltag wohl zu üppig
-bei FullHD geringere Pixeldichte
-bei WQHD insgesamt sehr hohe Auflösung (+77% mehr Pixel ggü heute), mit der meine GTX 1080 prompt überfordert sein wird und ein Upgrade ist eigentlich erstmal nicht wirklich geplant

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2019)

> Sowas könnte ich mir ggf auch vorstellen, auch wenn 49" ultra wide schon wirklich brachial sind.


Find ich auch, trotzdem würde ich es gern mal ausprobieren. 

Ich arbeite im Büro auf 3x 24" Eizo EV2450. Das ist schon angenehm, weil die Monitore einen dünnen Rahmen haben. Beim Spielen möchte ich dieses durch den Rahmen getrennte Bild aber nicht haben. 
Da macht es meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn einen Monitor mit 32" aufwärts zu kaufen. 

Was du bei Multimonitorsetups nie vergessen darfst, ist je nach Hersteller das unsaubere Backlight mit Lichthöfen etc. 
Klar kommt das nicht mehr so extrem vor wie früher, aber gerade bei den günstigeren Modellen merkt man schon unterschiede am Backlight und vorallem an der Farbkalibrierung. Es sieht halt einfach  aus, wenn einer der Monitore ein Problem mit dem Backlight oder den Farben hat.


----------



## FKY2000 (28. August 2019)

Ja gut, da hatte ich bisher entweder stets Glück, oder mir ist es nie negativ aufgefallen...

Habe nun auch schon das 3. oder 4. Triple Monitor Setup (in mittlerweile bestimmt 8 oder 9 Jahren).
Die Rahmen nimmt man meiner Meinung nach gar nicht so stark wahr, da man sich auf den mittleren Monitor fokussiert und die beiden äußeren zum peripheren Sehen benutzt.
Die aktuellen Dells, die ich habe, haben bereits nurmehr ein Minimum an Rand, da bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.
Könnte halt nur größer sein für einige Fälle.

Ein weiterer Vorteil eines Triple Monitor Setups ggü. einem Ultra Wide ist m.M.n. ja auch, das man bei Bedarf die beiden äußeren abschalten kann und nur den mittleren benutzt, für Filme oder ältere Spiele, da entsteht dann kein hässlicher schwarzer Rand...
Was ich hin und wieder auch mache, ist Surround deaktivieren und einen Monitor dann beim Gaming mit DSR (Ultra HD) zu fahren... Geht dann mit Ultra Wide denke ich eher nur bedingt

An dieser Stelle würden mich nachwievor Erfahrungen interessieren, die diesen direkten Vergleich "Triple vs. Ultra Wide" betreffen und mir evtl weiterhelfen. 
Noch überzeugt mich Ultra Wide nicht restlos... 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2019)

> Geht dann mit Ultra Wide denke ich eher nur bedingt


Man kann bei einigen Ultra Wide Monitoren das Bild quasi auf mehrere "Monitore" teilen, aber ob auf einen einzelnen Monitor dann DSR möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Siehe Video.
Mein Vermutung wäre aber das es nicht geht. 

Picture in Picture (Bild in Bild), hierbei werden zwei  Eingangsquellen zeitgleich auf dem  Monitor dargestellt. Wenn beide Kabel an Grafikkarte und Monitor hängen, so kannst du in  Windows sagen das dieser auf den "zweiten Bildschirm" erweitern soll.

Zum Thema Stellfläche bei 3x 27" nochmal:
Wie wäre es mit einer Monitorhalterung?


----------



## FKY2000 (28. August 2019)

;9997632 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann bei einigen Ultra Wide Monitoren das Bild quasi auf mehrere "Monitore" teilen, aber ob auf einen einzelnen Monitor dann DSR möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Siehe Video.
> Mein Vermutung wäre aber das es nicht geht.
> 
> Picture in Picture (Bild in Bild), hierbei werden zwei  Eingangsquellen zeitgleich auf dem  Monitor dargestellt. Wenn beide Kabel an Grafikkarte und Monitor hängen, so kannst du in  Windows sagen das dieser auf den "zweiten Bildschirm" erweitern soll.
> ...


Das Thema Halterungen (!) habe ich bereits durch... Überzeugen mich nicht: wenig Flexibilität in der Monitorausrichtung.
Habe bewusst Monitore genommen, die möglichst viele Verstellmöglichkeiten bieten und diese einzeln stehen.
Platzmässig würde ich 3x27" schon noch unterkriegen, der Schreibtisch ist dann aber wirklich in der Breite komplett genutzt (1,8m breit). 

Wenn man nur verschiedene Varianten mal ausprobieren könnte, ohne viel Aufwand... Das ist leider wohl einigermaßen realistisch

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2019)

> Das Thema Halterungen (!) habe ich bereits durch... Überzeugen mich nicht: wenig Flexibilität in der Monitorausrichtung.


Schade. 



> Wenn man nur verschiedene Varianten mal ausprobieren könnte, ohne viel Aufwand...


Das ist schwierig wenn kein Hardwareladen in der Nähe ist der sowas anbietet. 

Du kannst natürlich dir die Monitore bestellen und vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen. Aber das ist halt nicht die feine englische Art, und ziemlich mies den Händlern gegenüber. Vorallem wenn man weiß wie manche Händler mit Retouren umgehen. Immerhin hat Amazon US und UK hier schon ein bessere Lösung parat als das Verschrotten.


----------



## FKY2000 (29. August 2019)

;9998724 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade.
> 
> 
> Das ist schwierig wenn kein Hardwareladen in der Nähe ist der sowas anbietet.
> ...



Das würde ich auch nicht tun. Finde ich egoistisch und rücksichtslos. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2019)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch nicht tun. Finde ich egoistisch und rücksichtslos.


Ist ein feiner Zug von dir!  Leider denken nicht alle so.


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen das bei mir (leider) auch beides steht.
> Am Simrig 3x2560x1600 in 30", und auf dem Schreibtisch 1x 4K in 40".
> Und ich sitze außer bei Rennspielen lieber am Desktop am 40" .... wird allerdings demnächst höchstwahrscheinlich noch größer, nicht kleiner.
> Also kein "direkter" Vergleich^^
> ...


Nachdem du "Schreibtisch" sagst, steht das Monster bei dir wohl auf dem Tisch. Wie tief ist denn der Tisch, damit man noch vernünftig und ergonomisch mit 40" arbeiten kann? Mein Tisch hat z.B. 1m Tiefe und da empfinde ich 32" (16:9) schon als verdammt groß. Mehr als einen 34" 21:9 Monitor kann ich mir da im Moment nicht vorstellen.


----------



## HisN (29. August 2019)

Der hängt an der Wand, ich empfinde nämlich die "Höhe" als Knackpunkt. Nicht die Tiefe und nicht die Breite. Genau deshab frag ich bei euch nach, was der Schreibtisch eigentlich damit zu tun hat.
Meiner hängt an der Wand, damit ich in auf Tischkante runterlassen kann, damit ich nicht "nach oben" schauen muss sondern weiterhin ergonomisch meine Augenhöhe auf der Oberkante vom Monitor habe. Abstand zur Nase sind je nach Bequemlichkeit (also wie ich im Stuhl lümmele) 80cm bis 1m. Dann sind auch die 102ppi auf 100% Skalierung bequem lesbar. Die Tiefe von meinem Schreibtisch kenne ich gar nicht, ich würde auf 80cm tippen. Kann aber gerne noch mal messen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Der hängt an der Wand, ich empfinde nämlich die "Höhe" als Knackpunkt. Nicht die Tiefe und nicht die Breite. Genau deshab frag ich bei euch nach, was der Schreibtisch eigentlich damit zu tun hat.
> Meiner hängt an der Wand, damit ich in auf Tischkante runterlassen kann, damit ich nicht "nach oben" schauen muss sondern weiterhin ergonomisch meine Augenhöhe auf der Oberkante vom Monitor habe. Abstand zur Nase sind je nach Bequemlichkeit (also wie ich im Stuhl lümmele) 80cm bis 1m. Dann sind auch die 102ppi auf 100% Skalierung bequem lesbar. Die Tiefe von meinem Schreibtisch kenne ich gar nicht, ich würde auf 80cm tippen. Kann aber gerne noch mal messen.


Die Höhe auf einem Tisch ist gar kein Problem, dafür sind die meisten Monitore ja höhenverstellbar. Ich würde eher damit rechnen, dass das ergonomische Blickfeld - also ohne nennenswerte Kopfbewegungen - nicht für einen 40" großen Monitor ausreicht, wenn man nur 80-100cm entfernt sitzt. Aber ok, scheinbar reicht das bei dir.


----------



## HisN (29. August 2019)

Hast Du Dich mal beim Arbeiten an Deinem Monitor beobachtet? 
Selbst an einem 20" bewegt man den Kopf. Und bei Tripplescreen brauchen wir ja gar nicht erst reden^^
Aber das muss halt jeder User für sich selbst entscheiden, auf was er da Wert legt.
Ja, bei einem 40" sind die Strecken die man mit dem Auge zurücklegen muss von der Lebensbalken-Anzeige zur Minimap größer als bei einem 20". 
Das man wie ein Ölgöze vor seinem Monitor hängt und den Kopf nicht bewegt ... stell ich mir komisch vor, hört sich auch nicht gesund an. Nackenbewegungen sind wichtig für die Erhaltung der Beweglichkeit 

Am Simrig sind mir die Monitore, dadurch dass ich sie erst "hinter" dem Lenkrad platzieren kann übrigens deutlich zu weit weg. Hätte ich gerne Näher muss ich zugeben.


----------



## V3CT0R (29. August 2019)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Das Thema Halterungen (!) habe ich bereits durch... Überzeugen mich nicht: wenig Flexibilität in der Monitorausrichtung.



Humanscale M10 (ich selbst habe den M8) – Da hast du dann eine 100-Prozentige-Flexibilität 
Ich kann den Monitor in alle Richtungen schieben, Pivot nutzen, Kippen usw. Und das mit sehr geringem Kraftaufwand.


----------

